# MBA 13" 2011 I5 => Problème de chauffe = Légende



## Mr-Brightside (28 Juillet 2011)

J'ai en ma possession le nouvel MBA 13" avec core I5.

Pour une utilisation lambda, c'est à dire bureautique + net avec ou sans flash, mon MBA ne fait pas un seul bruit et ne chauffe jamais. 
Donc pour tout ceux qui se posent la question voici la réponse, la crainte basée sur l'expérience avec les MBP 2011 n'est pas fondée, ce sont des processeurs différents, le résultat l'est tout autant.

Pour tout ceux qui se limitent à cette utilisation vous avez votre réponse.


----------



## MaxSolonik (28 Juillet 2011)

Mr-Brightside a dit:


> J'ai en ma possession le nouvel MBA 13" avec core I5.
> 
> Pour une utilisation lambda, c'est à dire bureautique + net avec ou sans flash, mon MBA ne fait pas un seul bruit et ne chauffe jamais.
> Donc pour tout ceux qui se posent la question voici la réponse, la crainte basée sur l'expérience avec les MBP 2011 n'est pas fondée, ce sont des processeurs différents, le résultat l'est tout autant.
> ...



n'hésite pas à nous faire parvenir le reste de tes impressions


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Juillet 2011)

Les MacBook Pro 2011 ne font pas non plus de bruit dans ce genre d'usage. C'est quand on s'en sert un peu plus sérieusement qu'ils posent problème... Je n'aurais pas vendu le mien sinon.


----------



## tang29380 (29 Juillet 2011)

Salut tout le monde,

Je viens aussi de recevoir mon premier Mac, j'ai donc choisi le MacBook Air 2011 13" i5 1,7.
Concernant mes impressions, pour un usage de bureautique comme internet traitement texte ou écoute de musique, le MacBook se fait très silencieux le ventilateur ne s'entend pas du tout.
Ensuite pour pour un usage plus avancé comme la lecture de mkv 1080p, la conversion de fichier HD, il chauffe plus, le souffle de ventilateur ce fait beaucoup plus entendre.
Mais sinon rien à dire concernant ce MacBook, il est très rapide, l'écran est superbe et surtout la mobilités en fait son principal atout.

Voila si vous avez plus d'informations n'hésitez pas.


----------



## Vicktorrr (29 Juillet 2011)

J'aimerai bien savoir : combien de temps tient la batterie en mode Pages ouvert uniquement ? (wifi coupé)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2011)

Mr-Brightside a dit:


> J'ai en ma possession le nouvel MBA 13" avec core I5.
> 
> Pour une utilisation lambda, c'est à dire bureautique + net avec ou sans flash, mon MBA ne fait pas un seul bruit et ne chauffe jamais.
> 
> Pour tout ceux qui se limitent à cette utilisation vous avez votre réponse.



Hello ! Merci pour l'info, elle est en effet importante. Pourrais-tu, s'il te plaît, nous donner des indications de mesure. Je veux dire : quand tu dis qu'il ne fait pas un seul bruit, en termes de chiffres (cpu + fans), combien cela fait-il ? Par comparaison, avec mon mbp 13" de 2009, dans une pièce totalement silencieuse, assis à un bureau, j'entends un petit bruit de fonctionnement qui me gêne bien qu'il soit faible (le disque dur probablement). Pourtant, en termes de mesure, j'ai les indications suivantes : CPU : 46°  FANS : 1997 rpm.
Tout cela pour dire que des chiffres nous permettraient de faire des comparaisons et de nous rendre encore mieux compte du silence des nouveaux mba. J'attends moi-même ces retours d'expérience avant de me lancer dans l'achat d'un 11 ou 13". Merci !


----------



## draoug (29 Juillet 2011)

tang29380 a dit:


> Ensuite pour pour un usage plus avancé comme la lecture de mkv 1080p, la conversion de fichier HD, il chauffe plus, le souffle de ventilateur ce fait beaucoup plus entendre



Même seulement en lecture de mkv 1080p il fait du bruit ?


----------



## Ezel (29 Juillet 2011)

@Vicktorrr
Ma batterie est quasi vide, je recharge et je te dis ça !



SWOTY a dit:


> Par comparaison, avec mon mbp 13" de 2009, dans une pièce totalement silencieuse, assis à un bureau, j'entends un petit bruit de fonctionnement qui me gêne bien qu'il soit faible (le disque dur probablement). Pourtant, en termes de mesure, j'ai les indications suivantes : CPU : 46°  FANS : 1997 rpm.



Le petit bruit que tu entends est le disque dur oui, à cette vitesse de rotation, on n'entend pas les ventilos. Pour te donner une idée, j'ai le MBA 13" core i5 sur les genoux depuis environ 2 heures avec iTunes, Mail, Safari, Chrome et Firefox ouverts. CPU : 41°C et les ventilos à 1996rpm. Et donc grâce au SSD, pas de bruit 

(Edit : ortho)


----------



## Ezel (29 Juillet 2011)

Vicktorrr a dit:


> J'aimerai bien savoir : combien de temps tient la batterie en mode Pages ouvert uniquement ? (wifi coupé)



Alors WIFI  et bluetooth coupé, rétroéclairage éteint et luminosité à 50%, j'ai 7h50 annoncées (sur le 13" !).


----------



## Mr-Brightside (29 Juillet 2011)

Mes impressions...

Alors je viens du monde du pc, je découvre apple et ses mac.

Et bien on peut dire que je suis comblé.

Le macbook air est un vrai bijoux de technologie, de confort, et d'esthétisme.

J'apprécie aussi le fait qu'il soit totalement silencieux.

Mais ce qui m'étonne le plus c'est sa fluidité, depuis que je l'ai je n'ai jamais ressentis une seule baisse de régime, un moment de faiblesse, où il aurai put ralentir, non non non.

Lors de la synchronisation de ma bibliothèque Itunes, toujours aussi silencieux, il n'a pas chauffé un poil et je n'ai senti aucun ralentissement.

J'apprécie aussi son autonomie, la meilleure que j'ai pu avoir jusqu'ici.

Ainsi que la qualité de son écran, et sa résolution.

Et la cerise du le gâteau, Lion. On peut dire que j'arrive à point nommé, je n'ai pas connue léopard, donc je n'ai eu aucun problème pour aborder Lion, je possède un Iphone, et on s'y retrouve totalement, l'intuitif à son paroxysme, tout a été étudié pour nous faciliter la vie, on utilise le touchpad de façon instinctive, j'aime la façon dont je retourne en arrière sur une page internet dans Safari par exemple.. 

La seule chose que je regrette sur ce macbook, c'est la qualité de la webcam, la FaceTime HD aurait été la bienvenue, mais bon il faut bien qu'Apple laisse quelques argument au modèle Pro.

Je ne peux pas répondre aux questions du style "Pour tel ou tel logiciel, (style photoshop ou logiciel de vidéo) le macbook air convient-il" Je ne possède pas ces logiciels, et ne compte pas les utiliser, mais pour mon utilisation il est parfait et c'est tout ce qui m'importe.
Après je pense qu'il s'en sortira sans problème, sur mon core2duo le photomontage m'était déjà accessible, alors, sur le air, je pense que ce sera du gâteau.


----------



## scherel (30 Juillet 2011)

Les utilisateurs PC sont les meilleurs clients de Steve 

Bienvenue dans la *vraie* vie informatique


----------



## Larme (30 Juillet 2011)

Content qu'il te plaise et bienvenu du côté de la Pomme :°)


----------



## Bestware1979 (2 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis très intéressé par les autres retours. J'utilise actuellement un modèle 2010 en 13" avec 2Gb de ram et il chauffe pas mal (ventilo mini à 4500 RPM voir plus et le CPU entre 70° et 85°)

J'utilise vmware fusion avec une VM windows (import de mon poste de travail professionnel, pas possibilité de bosser sous MAC OS) qui sollicite pas mal la machine

Ma question serait donc de savoir si avec cette nouvelle version 2011 plus performante je pourrais régler ces problèmes et bosser avec un peu plus de silence ;-)

Je suis preneur de tout type de retour d'expérience.


----------



## jackT (4 Août 2011)

Bestware1979 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Je suis preneur de tout type de retour d'expérience.


Bonsoir,

Voici mon retour d'expérience, avec une machine virtuelle Windows 7 sous Vmware Fusion:

Avec un MBA 2001 13p, i5 1.7 GHz, 4Gb RAM, 256 Gb SSD, et une machine virtuelle, 1 CPU, 1.5 Mb RAM,  les performances sont bien présentes, mieux que sur mon iMac début 2010, mais le ventilateur se met en marche au bout de quelques minutes ou dizaines de minutes selon l'utilisation de la machine virtuelle,

Rien d'étonnant je pense. Compte tenu du format du MBA, on ne peut pas non plus s'attendre à ce que le processeur i5 tourne à haut régime sans dégagement de chaleur et sans ventilation...

C'est je pense un compromis qu'il faut comprendre avec le MBA. C'est une machine très puissante, mais compte tenu du très faible volume de la machine, il faut accepter une ventilation soutenue si le processeur tourne à haut régime... Cela me parait évident.

Si tu veux de la puissance hyper-portable telle que peut te l'offrir un Macbook air de dernière génération, il faut je pense accepter une ventilation lorsque le CPU est très sollicité.

Sinon, il faut choisir un autre modèle.

Cordialement


----------



## Bestware1979 (5 Août 2011)

jackT a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Voici mon retour d'expérience, avec une machine virtuelle Windows 7 sous Vmware Fusion:
> 
> ...



Merci de ton retour 

Quelques petites questions en complément :
-> a combien tourne ton ventilo lors d'un usage intensif de ta VM ? Jusqu'à 4000 / 45000 RPM cela reste correcte. Dans certain cas je peux monter à 6500 RPM et là je t'avoue que cela peut être génant.

-> Utilises tu un outil type SMC Fan Control ? Pour ma part cela m'a permis de bien limiter l'utilisation intensif du ventilo en le déclenchant de façon préventive et empecher une surchauffe du CPU

-> As tu essayer d'allouer 2 CPU à ta machine virtuelle ? J'ai cru comprendre que le nouveau I5 pouvez permettre d'avoir jusqu'à 4 CPU logique.

Dans tous les cas merci de ton premier retour d'experience


----------



## jackT (5 Août 2011)

Bestware1979 a dit:


> ... Dans certain cas je peux monter à 6500 RPM et là je t'avoue que cela peut être gênant...


Chez moi aussi, cela peut monter à 6500 rpm. A cette vitesse, c'est sûr qu'on l'entend bien le ventilo...

Il y a bien 4 coeurs logiques avec le i5. Ma machine virtuelle est configurée avec 1 seul coeur, cela me permet d'avoir de la réserve pour l'utilisation du Mac OSX pendant que la machine virtuelle tourne.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (5 Août 2011)

En même temps, avec une consommation en charge qui monte d'au moins 35% (voire +68% avec le Core i7) par rapport aux MacBook Air 2010, il n'y a pas de quoi s'étonner que le ventilateur monte plus haut en régime sur les modèles 2011.


----------



## kanye31 (6 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous. J'ai acquiq un mba 13 pouce il y a une semaine et je me permet de dresser un rapide retour d'experience ici après 4 cycle de recharge. Premier constat l'autonomie:

- à pleine charge le mac m'affiche 4H50 d'autonomie. CE n'est pas censé être 7H?

- en utilisation uniquement sur le net (firefox je précise) je n'ai environ que 1h30 au max 2h d'autonomie!!! je suis choqué! Avez vous constatez ce comportement? ou bien avec Safari l'autonomie est elle meilleure. En tout cas si ça ne s'améliore pas je vais me plaindre chez apple. Je n'ai pas payé 1500 euros pour une machine qui ne tiens qu'1h30 en surf. C'est scandaleux, limite de la publicité mensongère. Je vais tester avec du traitement de texte, ou en regardant un film.

- la surchaufe. Effectivement en installant une virtual box le mac ventile tres vite énormément malgré 2 giga de ram alllouée et 1 cpu. Est ce que que ke fait de passer à 2 cpu cela va aider à votre avis?

- pareil en le mettant sur les genoux il ne ventile pas mais il chauffe legerement. Dison plus que posé sur le bureau. Est ce que ce comportement est normal?


Voilà mon premier retour dexpérience. En espérant avoir des réponses.

Merci


----------



## Jomarty (6 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
Moi aussi, j'ai mon mba 13 depuis un peut plus d'une semaine !
Au niveau autonomie, en cumulant les temps d'utilisations, je dirais qu'il tient 5 à 6 heures suivant le type d'utilisation. J'ai l'éclairage du clavier au mini, de l'ecran au quart ..!
Maintenant, j'ai vu qu'il y en à qui parle de calibrage de la batterie, je sais pas trop en quoi cela conciste, ni avec quoi le faire, mais peut être cela pourrait t'aider !


----------



## SameSama (6 Août 2011)

kanye31 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous. J'ai acquiq un mba 13 pouce il y a une semaine et je me permet de dresser un rapide retour d'experience ici après 4 cycle de recharge. Premier constat l'autonomie:
> 
> - à pleine charge le mac m'affiche 4H50 d'autonomie. CE n'est pas censé être 7H?
> 
> ...



bonjour,

si tu fou le rétro du clavier a fond, le wifi activé, le bluetooth activé, la luminosité a 100% et que tu full surf sur du Flash (youtube par exemple).
faut pas rêvé  une batterie ça ce gère, luminosité 50%, bluetooth désactivé si il ne sert a rien et le clavier au minimum pour que l'ont puis voir les touche...


----------



## zeme (6 Août 2011)

Moi je laisse le rétro éclairage toujours au max ou presque et en surf je tiens facile 5H. Par exemple la je suis à 70% de batterie et il m'affiche un peu - de 4h d'autonomie.


----------



## romainA. (8 Août 2011)

Vicktorrr a dit:


> J'aimerai bien savoir : combien de temps tient la batterie en mode Pages ouvert uniquement ? (wifi coupé)



Avec pages en prise de note/cours, sans wifi, sans bluetooth, avec la luminosité à 60 et une barre de rétroéclairage du clavier il tient environ 8h05min. En baissant la luminosité on peut tirer un peu plus.
Très honorable.

Sinon avec luminosité à 70-80 navigation internet poussée 5-6h
Avec itunes, musique (sons médian) et internet poussé 4h en variant la luminosité.

En ce qui concerne la lecture de film, je n'ai pas essayé.


----------



## Bestware1979 (8 Août 2011)

Je n'ai que le modèle 2010 mais je pense que c'est à peu près pareil. En utilisation wifi, surf sur internet et lecture de film (pas HD) il tient sans trop de problème 5H à 6H.

En utilisation intensive (vmware fusion etc..) il tient 2H environ (des fois plus, des fois moins)


----------



## Amrath (8 Août 2011)

Je viens d'entendre le ventilateur pour la première fois car j'ai enfin internet. Pendant une semaine, j'ai regardé des films sur mon DD externe, j'ai travaillé sur keynote (que j'avais dl au boulot) et pas un seul bruit. Par contre, depuis que j'ai le net, il me paraît beaucoup moins silencieux, et ceux à cause de deux choses :

- Skype
- Flash

Ceci dit, j'étais averti avant d'acheter un mac que ça ne faisait vraiment pas bon ménage avec le flash. Par contre, pour Skype, je ne pensais pas que ça serait à ce point (Ventilo à 6500 trs/min, CPU à 80 degrés) et il devient brulant, du coup j'évite de discuter plus de 15 minutes. Pour le reste sinon, ça ne chauffe quasiment pas et ça reste donc inaudible la plupart du temps.


----------



## Bestware1979 (8 Août 2011)

C'est sûr qu'à 6500 RPM on a des fois l'impression que le MBA est en phase de décollage.

Perso quand je bosse dans au bureau qu'il chauffe vraiment fort on peut dire que je ne passe pas inaperçu ! Des fois j'ai l'impression d'être dans notre salle informatique avec le bruit des serveurs et autre baie de stockage ;-)


----------



## Djayesman (13 Août 2011)

Pour posséder également le 13" i5 256giga, j'avoue être décu pour une machine à 1500euros.

Alors certes il est génial, fin, beau, léger, mais oh my god, le bruit !!
Suis je le seul à avoir l'impression de bosser sur un réacteur d'airbus?

En utilisation juste surf, excel word, pas un pet de bruit, mais effectivement, je lance igetter et 5 téléchargements, et hop, c'est la fête du slip ca souffle, et ca mouline. Le proc monte jusqu'a 80 degré. 
J'ai du mal à me dire que le fait de télécharger 5 fichiers en même temps, ca sollicite autant le proc. Et encore, heureusement que je ne regarde pas de film hd en même temps.

Donc, j'avoue être décu et je me demande bien comment solutionner ce problème. Une maj de lion peut être?

Vous autres utilsateurs du mba, vous n'avez donc point ce boucan du diable?


----------



## Larme (13 Août 2011)

iGetter peut-être...
Combien utilise-t-il de CPU ?


----------



## Djayesman (13 Août 2011)

Il prend 12% du proc. C'est bizar, je comprends quand même pas pourquoi il s'emballe comme ca.
Pareil avec vlc et un film hd.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Août 2011)

J'ai eu du boucan quand j'ai DL la version démo de la CS5.
Mais j'ai pas regardé la temp. du processeur à ce moment là (je sais d'ailleurs pas comment on fait).
Pendant le téléchargement, j'écoutais un podcast (itunes tournais en fond) et je trainais sur le net, rien de plus (pas de vidéo, etc).

C'est la seule fois ou les ventilos se sont mis en route.


----------



## zeme (14 Août 2011)

Je crois que le wifi le fait vraiment chauffer. Les deux fois où j'ai entendu les ventilateurs c'était pendant un transfert de gros fichier en wifi.


----------



## Djayesman (14 Août 2011)

Yes j'ai l'impression effectivement que le wifi fait chauffer tout le bouzin.
Par ailleurs, j'ai voulu décompresser un .rar de 10G fractionné en 8 morceaux environ, et là pareil avec the unarchiver ca ventille beaucoup.
Ca n'est quand même pas des tâches extrêmes.
Serais ce un problème global d'optimisation des applis sur lion?


----------



## sammous (14 Août 2011)

J'ai un peu la même impression avec mon MBA 13" 256go, car dès qu'on fait tourner un video 1080p, le ventilo fonce à 3000rpm et la température du cpu monte à 90° ! 
Pareil lorsque je fais tourner un scan avec clamxav ou macscan, le cpu monte à 90° et du coup le ventilé s'ensuit, est ce normal ?
Sinon pour une utilisation bureautique, traitement texte/surf, il y a pas mieux.


----------



## zeme (14 Août 2011)

Quand je regarder une video en 1080p (qui est sur le ssd du air) mon cpu est à 60° et les ventillos sont à 2000tr donc inaudible. Il chauffe vraiment en cas de transfert de fichier, donc si je regarde un 1080p via le wifi la ça chauffe.


----------



## sammous (14 Août 2011)

Ah exactement pareil, c'est vrai que je regarde mes video 1080p direct depuis la freebox, j'ai pas essayé du disque ssd.


----------



## kanye31 (15 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

le mien ventil egalement assez souvent dans des situations très standars (décompression, lecture de vidéo)....


----------



## iSchamber (15 Août 2011)

En tout cas, ce n'est pas une légende sur le 11" ... Je viens de changer mon ancienne version, par la toute dernière. Et si je n'ai jamais entendu souffler la version 2010, la version 2011 n'arrête pas !! Déçu ...


----------



## XPR bigbos LION (17 Août 2011)

Je dois reconnaitre aussi que le MBA 2011 chauffe !

Mon processeur est arrivé à 94°c alors que j'étais sur Firefox à lire une simple vidéo  (merci à temperature monitor). Sinon au repos il est stabilisé à 54°C

Bon je sais bien que le MBA n'est pas fait pour joué mais j'ai testé COD 4 en multi et là c'est jouable peut être pendant 10mn avant qu'il prenne feu .
je n'ai cependant pas testé avec les résolutions aux mini. 

Donc par conséquent il ventile beaucoup. Peut-être partir sur un Apple Care ...
ATTENTION, je ne le dénigre pas et je il m'ira très bien pour l'usage premier que je lui destinait, c'est à dire pour reprendre mes cours.


----------



## Larme (17 Août 2011)

FireFox n'est pas réputé pour être très léger.
Mac et le monde Unix en général n'aiment pas Flash.


----------



## koolshenntm (17 Août 2011)

Kapgm a dit:


> J'ai eu du boucan quand j'ai DL la version démo de la CS5.
> Mais j'ai pas regardé la temp. du processeur à ce moment là (je sais d'ailleurs pas comment on fait).
> Pendant le téléchargement, j'écoutais un podcast (itunes tournais en fond) et je trainais sur le net, rien de plus (pas de vidéo, etc).
> 
> C'est la seule fois ou les ventilos se sont mis en route.




Pareil pour moi! C'est en téléchargeant CS5 que mon Mac s'est emballé lol! Le ventilo à tourné très fort, je me demandais ce qui se passait et il chauffait assez bien mes cuisses lol... 

Et mes téléchargements plantaient mais ça c'est autre chose, j'ai ouvert un Topic à ce sujet. 

Voilà pour ma part (MBA i5 SSD128 du 13 aout 2011).


----------



## Ellipsis (17 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous 

Je viens tout juste de recevoir mon nouveau Mac qui est le MBA 13,3" de 2011 en i5.
Je voudrais un petit peu d'aide si possible comme c'est mon tout premier mac et que personne dans ma famille n'en a :

je vous passe la partie déballage tout ça (_whaaa il est trop beau !_) et quand je l'ai allumé il m'affichait 3h de batterie. Au bout de 2 heures d'utilisation lambda (apprentissage du touchpad, safari...) plus de batterie. Là, pas de problème, je le branche pour le recharger.

Seulement, quand je l'ai branché, je l'ai laissé allumé puisque j'étais en train d'utiliser Skype. Et au bout de 15 minutes il s'est mis à chauffer très fort (à m'en brûler les doigts), et le ventilo se faisait entendre...

Je l'ai éteint et il est redevenu bien froid et silencieux.

Seulement voilà, du coup je suis un peu inquiète... 
Est-ce que ça peut être dû à Skype+en charge ou autre... ? Vous est-il déjà arrivé que la batterie se décharge très vite au démarrage ? 

Please help me ^^ Le bébé est actuellement en charge (et à part ça, il est parfait :love


----------



## Larme (17 Août 2011)

Skype n'est pas réellement bien optimisé pour Mac et consome pas mal de CPU, et donc chauffe.

Sinon, vu que tu es nouvelle, si cela ne t'as pas déjà été conseillé, tu peux aller sur les sites pour débutants qui sont linkés dans ma signature


----------



## Ellipsis (17 Août 2011)

Retour par rapport à mon message précédent:

Mon Mac est donc en charge depuis environ 2 heures. Quand il est éteint, pas de problème. Par contre là il est allumé depuis environ 45 minutes pour un usage de safari uniquement et il est franchement chaud, beaucoup trop à mon avis...

*Est-ce normal ? Y a-t-il quelque chose à faire pour régler ce problème ou me conseillez-vous de le renvoyer chez Apple ??*

Lorsque la charge n'est pas en cours, il ne chauffe pas du tout...


----------



## Larme (17 Août 2011)

Tu fais quoi sur Safari ?


----------



## Ellipsis (18 Août 2011)

Larme a dit:


> Tu fais quoi sur Safari ?



Du surfe lambda: google news, facebook, forum comme ici, gmail... En n'ouvrant qu'une page à chaque fois ! C'est pour ça que je m'inquiète.... :mouais:

*Help !! *Ce nest vraiment arrivé à personne d'autre ?


----------



## Larme (18 Août 2011)

Pas de flash ?
Le ventilateur tourne ?
Quelle est la température ?


----------



## Ellipsis (18 Août 2011)

Non, je n'utilise pas de flash, aucune lecture vidéo ou sonore, rien.
Le ventilateur ne se fait pas entendre du tout (je l'ai juste entendu une fois quand quand j'étais sur Skype mais là c'était normal)
La température est je pense normale (je ne sais pas trop comment vérifier ?). Par contre le Mac devient archi brûlant si je l'allume quand il est en charge


----------



## Larme (18 Août 2011)

_iStatPro_ (widget) pour ta température...


----------



## Bestware1979 (19 Août 2011)

En tout cas il semble y avoir un vrai problème de chauffe sur les macbook air... c'est quand même dommage pour un ordi à ce prix là.
Perso hier juste un peu de msn avec une fenetre safari ouverte sans flash le proc était à 80°...


----------



## Ellipsis (19 Août 2011)

J'ai donc installé iStat Pro et voici ce qu'il m'affiche :
_
*CPU : *
user : 8%
system: 5%
nice: 0%
idle: 86%

*Temps:*
HD Macintosh: 44"
CPU: 65"
Enclosure base: 36"
Enclosure base 2: 36"
Enclosure base 3: 33"
Heatsink B: 38"
Mem Bank A1: 52"
Mem controller: 41"

*Battery:*
Health: 98%
Cycles: 2
Charge: 11%

*Fans:*
Exhaust: 2003 rpm_

Je précise qu'au moment où j'ai lancé le programme j'étais simultanément sur votre forum et sur un site de streaming.

Je ne sais pas du tout où lire la température là dessus.... Mais merci de votre aide !!


----------



## Bestware1979 (19 Août 2011)

C'est ici que tu vois les différentes températures du système. Par exemple le CPU est à 65°

_*Temps:
*HD Macintosh: 44"
CPU: 65"
Enclosure base: 36"
Enclosure base 2: 36"
Enclosure base 3: 33"
Heatsink B: 38"
Mem Bank A1: 52"
Mem controller: 41"_


----------



## Ellipsis (19 Août 2011)

Aaah d'accord ! Merci ! 
Celle-ci sont-elles normales du coup ?


----------



## vicvinci (19 Août 2011)

Ca fait bader vos problèmes de chauffe 

Sérieux sur Skype, le MBA il tient le coup quand même ?????


----------



## Ellipsis (19 Août 2011)

vicvinci a dit:


> Ca fait bader vos problèmes de chauffe
> 
> Sérieux sur Skype, le MBA il tient le coup quand même ?????



Le mien sans soucis, sauf s'il est en charge... Dans ce cas là je préfère l'éteindre au bout de 30 minutes parce qu'il devient trop chaud. 

Mais je ne sais pas si c'est normal ou pas qu'il chauffe si je l'utilise lorsqu'il est en charge ??


----------



## vicvinci (19 Août 2011)

Et j'imagine que c'est pas très bon pour la machine qu'il chauffe ainsi, non ?


----------



## Ellipsis (19 Août 2011)

Ben honnêtement je sais pas mais j'en sais rien du tout ^^
J'ai reçu mon MBA mercredi dernier et c'est mon premier Mac, avec personne autour de moi pour m'aider...  

D'une manière générale, je trouve que l'ordi chauffe, plus qu'un PC même, mais les températures affichées par iStat Pro ont l'air normales et le ventilateur ne se fait pas entendre du tout. 
Je pense que (dans mon cas) cela vient du fait que je pose l'ordi directement sur mes genoux: je l'ai actuellement sur mes genoux mais avec une BD bien plate sous l'ordi et ça se passe beaucoup mieux ^^

Je tiens quand même à préciser que même si l'ordi chauffe, j'en suis globalement très satisfaite (je veux pu repasser à un PC !!! Pitié ! )


----------



## vicvinci (19 Août 2011)

Ellipsis a dit:


> Ben honnêtement je sais pas mais j'en sais rien du tout ^^
> J'ai reçu mon MBA mercredi dernier et c'est mon premier Mac, avec personne autour de moi pour m'aider...
> 
> D'une manière générale, je trouve que l'ordi chauffe, plus qu'un PC même, mais les températures affichées par iStat Pro ont l'air normales et le ventilateur ne se fait pas entendre du tout.
> ...




Donc super contente du produit ? 

Et l'autonomie de la batterie te semble bien ? Tu skypes souvent ?


----------



## John Kay (19 Août 2011)

Ellipsis > J'ai globalement les mêmes températures sur mon MBA 13'' de 2011.
Elles me semblent normales, l'ordinateur ne chauffe pas vraiment. 
Comparé à mon MacBook Pro de 2008, il est même étonnamment tempéré !


----------



## Bestware1979 (19 Août 2011)

Ellipsis a dit:


> Aaah d'accord ! Merci !
> Celle-ci sont-elles normales du coup ?


 

Je te rassure pas de souci particulier de chauffe sur le tien, entre 50 et 65° on peut considérer qu'on est sur une chauffe standard (en tout cas dans mon cas)

Le mien tourne plus entre 65° et 80° et surtout si je ne bloque pas le ventilo assez souvent entre 5000 et 6500 RPM.

J'ai été voir sur le site d'intel, le CPU peut supporter une témpérature jusqu'à 100° mais au delà de 80° je suppose que c'est pas bon du tout pour l'ensemble du système.

Si l'un d'entre vous à des confirmations sur tout ça...


----------



## Ellipsis (19 Août 2011)

Merci beaucoup *John Kay* et *Bestware1979* !!

Oui, la batterie a l'air de tenir le coup, *vicvinci* ! Je n'ai skypé qu'une seule fois avec cet ordi donc je ne sais pas encore trop trop comment est-ce qu'il réagit... 
Le produit est magnifique...  Je me fiche qu'il chauffe les cuisses pourvu que ce ne soit pas un problème pour lui !


----------



## Larme (20 Août 2011)

vicvinci a dit:


> Et j'imagine que c'est pas très bon pour la machine qu'il chauffe ainsi, non ?



http://forums.macg.co/9099482-post5.html 


De plus, les températures citées précédemment ne sont en rien alarmante...


----------



## sebkulu (20 Août 2011)

Tout d'abord, bonjour à tous 
En effet, je suis nouveau sur le forum, et donc un nouveau Happy MacSwitcher 

Avant de commencer, petite précision sur notre "parc informatique", on a un serveur de fichiers/medias/impression sous Windows 2008 R2, 2 MediaCenter Windows 7, le tout en réseau WiFi N 5Ghz/Ethernet Gigabit.

Alors, en gros, mon histoire ressemble à celle de beaucoup d'autres, tout a commencé par un iPhone 4 en avril pour moi-même et ma compagne, suivis de 2 iPad's 2 1 mois plus tard tellement on était tombé amoureux de nos iPhones :love:
Du coup, commençant à apprécier sérieusement le confort, la mobilité extrême, la grande autonomie, et "l'instantanéité" de nos iPads, on a commencé à regarder nos PC portables (17" et 18") avec un certain désintérêt 
Donc, tout à fait logiquement, on les a revendus (heureusement qu'ils avaient encore une certaine valeur hein d'ailleurs )
Et on a tous les deux craqué, le mois dernier, pour le nouveau MBA (13" 256Go / 13" 128Go), puisque c'est tout bonnement le MBA ultime jusqu'à aujourd'hui, mais aussi la machine ultra-portable la plus aboutie jamais réalisée, c'est aussi simple que cela (et je précise que je suis à la base un PowerUser Windowsien pur et dur, avec montage Custom de machines Watercoolées dédiées à l'OverClocking ... ça a son importance pour la suite )

Cette introduction étant faite, je peux maintenant vous faire part de notre retour d'expérience sur nos joujoux:

Tout d'abord, l'évidence, quand on vient du monde de iOS, on est tout de suite séduit par OS X Lion, on s'y retrouve complètement, que ce soit dans la navigation dans OS X, ou dans son paramétrage (simplifié). Il faut dire que ça fait quelques temps déjà que j'étais attiré par OS X, et que j'ai cherché à virtualiser OS X par tous le moyens sur mes machines Windows 
Bref, un petit bijou d'OS, même si la prise en main est difficile quand on a vraiment l'habitude de trifouiller Windows de tous les côtés, et en profondeur... 
Quand je parle de prise en main, c'est surtout sur les installations/désinstallations propres des Apps/Drivers (surtout des drivers en fait ), et bonne connaissance de l'OS et de ses mécanismes, mais ça viendra avec l'expérience 

Maintenant, concernant la machine elle-même, c'est de loin un des meilleurs matériels que j'aie eu la chance d'avoir entre les mains :love:
-La machine est super bien finie, ça respire la qualité à plein nez :love:
-La dalle, malgré le fait que ce soit un TN, dispose d'angles de visions honnêtes, d'une bonne réactivité, et d'une bon contraste/luminosité, et la résolution est simplement jouissive sur un écran de cette petite taille :love:
-La réactivité globale d'OS X, couplé à un SSD, c'est juste bluffant... et pourtant, j'en ai monté du SSD, j'en ai partout chez moi, dans chaque machine (et pas de la merde hein, de l'Intel G2, du Vertex 2, du Vertex premier du nom, du Crucial C300, du Crucial M4...), et là on se rend compte de la claque OS X, il est vraiment bien foutu cet OS :love:
-Les performances sont à la hauteur de ce à quoi je m'attendais avec du SandyBridge dans le ventre 
-Les 4Go de RAM ne sont pas de trop toutefois, et je remercie Apple d'avoir enfin compris qu'il fallait passer les MBA à 4Go de facto 
-Le son... je ne m'étais jamais rendu compte à quel point le son qui sortait d'un PC (oui oui PC, ça reste un PC nos chères machines ) pouvait être clair/cristallin/détaillé... 
-Le WiFi N Certifié, Dual-Band, pratique quand on a du WiFi N Dual-Band à la maison, on colle les Macs et les iPads sur le 5GHz, et tout le reste sur le 2,4GHz, et hop à nous la disponibilité du réseau WiFi :love:
-Merci aussi pour le retour du rétro-éclairage des touches du clavier, indispensable selon moi pour une vraie utilisation en ultra-portable.
-Le silence de fonctionnement en utilisation standard est admirable, pas un bruit, rien... et les Températures restent raisonnables malgré la faible ventilation.

En gros, dans mon cas, je suis à 62° CPU, ventilation à 2000tr/min, avec 6 bureaux définis, avec sur chacun d'entre eux:
-Safari 4 onglets ouverts (pas de Flash à outrance sur ces pages -> WiFi)
-Mail (-> Wi-Fi)
-Apps de réseaux sociaux (FB+Twitter+iChat+Live Messenger -> WiFi)
-AppStore (-> WiFi)
-Evernote (-> WiFi)
-Finder
-De plus, j'ai un bureau supplémentaire correspondant à l'App iTunes maximisée (Lecture MP3), et je tourne avec quelques 13 Widgets sur le DashBoard.

Au niveau de ce qui tourne en arrière-plan, il y a:
-la synchro régulière d'Evernote
-et de DropBox
-Hazel qui veille au grain 
-Growl qui monitore chaque évènement :love:
-HyperDock qui bouffe de la ressource dès qu'on passe la souris sur le Dock (mais bordel qu'est-ce que c'est beau :love
-2 périphériques BlueTooth connectés: Magic Mouse et Casque Bluetooh Jabra HALO
-Adaptation automatique de la luminosité de l'écran et du rétro-éclairage clavier

Le tout tient 4 bonnes heures, ce que je trouve très très très raisonnable compte-tenu de tout ce qui tourne dessus, même s'il évident que je suis loin de consommer toutes les ressources CPU avec ce que je fais tourner 
De toute façon, je suis entièrement d'accord avec ce qui a été dit précédemment, à savoir qu'il faut faire quelques concessions pour avoir ce concentré de technologie et de puissance dans un tel facteur de forme, ce n'est pas possible de cumuler tous les avantages non plus 

Maintenant, les points que je regrette un peu, parce qu'il en faut quand même hein, tout n'est pas non plus 100% tout beau tout rose 
-La chauffe globale de la machine, qui du fait de son corps unibody en aluminium propage bien les calories un peu partout dans la coque (ce qui est une qualité pour la dissipation, mais un défaut pour le confort d'utilisation...) Bon, évidemment, compte-tenu de tous les avantages donnés par cette coque unibody, ce seul inconvénient ne fait pas le poids 
-La relative dificulté que j'éprouve en ce qui concerne la gestion des drivers et autres éléments systèmes qui, je trouve, sont bien plus simples à appréhender et gérer sous Windows (sisi, il existe des choses plus simples sous Windows que sous Mac OS X )

Voilà, c'est à peu près tout ce que je voulais dire pour l'instant, après 1 bon mois d'utilisation, et d'adaptation au monde Mac 
En résumé, très content d'être passé du côté de la pomme pour mon PC portable de tous les jours et mes appareils de mobilité extrême (iPhone/iPad), en gros pour tout ce qui concerne la mobilité 

N'hésitez pas à demander des trucs spécifiques si vous voulez des retours d'informations précis, j'essayerai de vous répondre dans la mesure du possible 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h11 ----------

Ah si, juste une petite chose, j'ai essayé Parallels Desktop pour voir ce que ça valait par rapport à VMWare Workstation sous Windows, et je peux dire que j'ai été bluffé par tout ce que ça pouvait offrir (surtout au niveau de l'intégration de Windows dans Mac OS X :love, et aussi par la bonne propension du MBA à encaisser 1 machine virtuelle en parallèle de Mac OS X.

Alors, oui, au bout de quelques minutes ça chauffe, et le ventilo s'emballe un peu, mais bon, le MBA n'est pas vraiment prévu pour faire tourner plusieurs OS en même temps de manière prolongée, ce n'est pas un serveur, et sa vocation n'est pas là 
De manière occasionnelle, oui, pour lancer des utilitaires Windows ou autres choses du genre.

Sinon, d'un point de vue personnel, j'avoue que Windows n'a pas tourné longtemps sur mon Mac, même si je pensais au départ que ça allait me manquer, et que j'allais en avoir besoin pour faire tourner certaines choses spécifiques, mais au final j'ai trouvé tous les équivalents sur Mac, souvent gratuits, mais aussi payants pour les "bons" utilitaires (comme Hazel, ou HyperDock par exemple )


----------



## vicvinci (21 Août 2011)

Ton retour d'expérience me charme totalement :love:


----------



## sebkulu (21 Août 2011)

vicvinci a dit:


> Ton retour d'expérience me charme totalement :love:



Ah bon, j'ai réussi à te convaincre de te prendre un MBA?   :love:
En tout cas, j'avoue une chose, c'est que je n'avais jamais développé de relation affective avec mes machines, pour moi un PC a toujours été un PC, bien que j'aie pu beaucoup m'investir personnellement et "émotionnellement" dans le montage de bon nombres de Custom Builds orientés Gaming à outrance 
Et pourtant, depuis que j'ai iPhone/iPad/MBA, je considère chacune de ces machines limite plus comme des "compagnons" que comme de simples machines 
Et ça, c'est un vrai tour de force de la part d'Apple, et c'est ce qui explique que les utilisateurs Apple quittent rarement la pomme, je l'ai compris après l'iPhone 

Sinon, pour en revenir au sujet initial qui était la chauffe, oui un MBA ça chauffe, mais un SandyBridge dans un tel facteur de forme, faut pas espérer la lune, même s'il est plus efficace en termes de ratio Performances/Watts que son prédécesseur, ça ne veut pas forcément dire qu'il chauffe moins s'il est sollicité avec une charge identique (Par exemple à 100%) 
Ca veut juste dire que logiquement, à utilisation donnée identique, vu que l'architecture SB est plus efficace, il pourra réaliser les mêmes actions avec un nombre de cycles inférieur, et donc "se reposer" pendant plus de cycles, ce qui induit une chauffe effectivement moins importante.
Un Core i5 2557m (celui de mon MBA par exemple) est donné pour un TDP Max de 17W, et son prédécesseur, le Core 2 Duo SL9400, qui était présent sur le BMA 2010, est lui aussi donnée pour un TDP Max de 17W


----------



## vicvinci (21 Août 2011)

ça fait un bon mois que j'hésite entre le Air et le Pro (surtout depuis les MBA de 2011)....Et c'est tellement dur de faire un choix....

Mais le Air me fascine quand même....je veux juste qu'il réponde à mes besoins, à savoir du très classique : word, musique, film, un peu de photo et du skype.

Voilou

J'espère que le Air peut assurer tout ça facilement.


----------



## benslr (21 Août 2011)

" word, musique, film, un peu de photo et du skype."

Mon ancien Eeepc allait bien avec ça 
Et sur MBA maintenant je fais tourner Photoshop tranquillement donc...


----------



## sebkulu (21 Août 2011)

vicvinci a dit:


> ça fait un bon mois que j'hésite entre le Air et le Pro (surtout depuis les MBA de 2011)....Et c'est tellement dur de faire un choix....
> 
> Mais le Air me fascine quand même....je veux juste qu'il réponde à mes besoins, à savoir du très classique : word, musique, film, un peu de photo et du skype.
> 
> ...



Ben le MBA, c'est juste une tuerie en fait, t'as un processeur digne d'un machine de bureau, avec 4Go de RAM, un bon écran, un contrôleur vidéo qui suffit largement à aider au décodage des flux x264 1080p, et même des BluRay (pour peu que tu veuilles y connecter un BluRay en USB... saisi, c'est possible ), et le tout dans une coque vraiment qualitative, un clavier agréable, et un grand TouchPad MuliTouch qui te rendra bien des services 
(et c'est important les 4Go de RAM sur le MBA, vu qu'on ne peut pas upgrader, étant donné que les modules sont soudés sur la carte mère à cause du manque de place )

Perso, je ne vois pas ce qu'il reste au MBP 13" early-2011, mis à part la possibilité de remplacer la baie optique par un 2ème dur, et d'upgrader la RAM à 8Go.

Après, tout dépend de ton utilisation, si tu penses envoyer du lourd, voire jouer, opte pour le MBP avec upgrade à 8Go et une VRAIE carte graphique (et pas le chipset Intel HD3000 intégré au processeur), avec remplacement de la baie optique par un SSD par exemple, ça te fera une super machine 
Maintenant, si tes besoins sont équivalents au miens, à savoir de la mobilité, de la puissance en réserve quand c'est utile, et une utilisation surtout orientée Desktop/Internet/MP3/Traitement de Texte, le MBA est loiiiiiiiiiiiin en termes de réserve de puissance dispo hein 
Comme l'a dit bensir, non seulement tu fais tourner Toshop tranquillou, mais un Parallels Desktop avec une VM dans le ventre, ça passe aussi  (bon, ça chauffe par contre, et ça bouffe un peu de RAM genre si tu alloues 1,5Go à ta VM comme moi )


----------



## Ellipsis (21 Août 2011)

*@Vicvinci*: pour avoir la même utilisation que toi, je peux te dire que j'ai également beaucoup hésité entre MBA et MBP (notamment à cause du SuperDrive vu que je regarde pas mal de DVD), mais franchement je ne pourrais pas être plus satisfaite qu'avec mon actuel MBA (et premier Mac) 

D'accord il chauffe, ce n'est pas une légende (comme l'indique le titre) ! Mais comme tout le monde l'a dit précédemment, on ne peut pas espérer un miracle (quoique ce MBA est un vrai bijoux  )
Pour contrer cet inconvénient, utilise le soit sur une table (par exemple en amphi si tu prends tes cours avec) soit sur une BD posée sur tes genoux, c'est ce que je fais et ma température de CPU reste aux environs de 50° donc pas de problème ! 

Si tu le choisit, tu ne le regretteras pas ! _(Oh que je l'aime le mien :love_


----------



## vicvinci (21 Août 2011)

Ellipsis a dit:


> *@Vicvinci*: pour avoir la même utilisation que toi, je peux te dire que j'ai également beaucoup hésité entre MBA et MBP (notamment à cause du SuperDrive vu que je regarde pas mal de DVD), mais franchement je ne pourrais pas être plus satisfaite qu'avec mon actuel MBA (et premier Mac)
> 
> D'accord il chauffe, ce n'est pas une légende (comme l'indique le titre) ! Mais comme tout le monde l'a dit précédemment, on ne peut pas espérer un miracle (quoique ce MBA est un vrai bijoux  )
> Pour contrer cet inconvénient, utilise le soit sur une table (par exemple en amphi si tu prends tes cours avec) soit sur une BD posée sur tes genoux, c'est ce que je fais et ma température de CPU reste aux environs de 50° donc pas de problème !
> ...



Okay !
Je pense l'acheter demain, je vous ferai mon retour.


----------



## sebkulu (21 Août 2011)

Ellipsis a dit:


> _(Oh que je l'aime le mien :love_



Quand je disais qu'on développait une relation affective avec son Mac  

:love:


----------



## Ellipsis (21 Août 2011)

sebkulu a dit:


> Quand je disais qu'on développait une relation affective avec son Mac
> 
> :love:



Totalement d'accord ! 

(mais bon, je parle aussi à ma voiture, et c'est pas une Apple, alors... :hosto


----------



## sebkulu (21 Août 2011)

Ellipsis a dit:


> Totalement d'accord !
> 
> (mais bon, je parle aussi à ma voiture, et c'est pas une Apple, alors... :hosto



Non, mais ça c'est normal, c'est le contraire qui ne l'aurait pas été 

Mais bon, 1,36Kg de concentré de technologie et de design, de qualité de fabrication et d'assemblage,  c'est impossible de rester de marbre devant un tel objet :love: 

J'en délaisserais presque mon iPad 2 (oui, d'ailleurs c'est un fait, il est à côté de moi, mais j'utilise mon Mac )


----------



## Chococed (23 Août 2011)

Moi je suis actuellement sur un MBP de 2011 (13" config de base mais avec un SSD), et pour des raison de mobilité j'envisage de me prendre le MBA 11", 4 go de ram et 128 go SSD (processeur i5 ou i7 je sais oas encore). Le tout relier a un ecran externe et clavier lorsque je retouche des photos.
Car je souhaite faire de ce MBA ma machine principale.

mes utilisations sont: 
- prise de note
- surf
- lightroom (retouche légère)
- skype

Ma question porte principalement sur skype: ceux qui ont le MBA 11 pouces de 2011 ont ils des problème de chauffe et les ventilateurs se font ils entendre lorsque vous utilisez skype ?
Ma copine habitant sur paris, j'utilise beaucoup skype. Mon MBP actuel reste quasiment inaudible, meme lorsque je reste 2h sur skype (ventilos variant de 2000 a 3000).

Est ce que c'est le cas pour le MBA 11" (je précise bien le 11 pouces) ? ou bien est ce un avion a réaction avec les ventilos a fond ? Parce que bon j'ai deja donné avec mon ancien macbook blanc...

Merci de votre retour d'expérience avec skype et MBA 11" 2011

Peut etre est il interessant de savoir si le probleme ne vient pas de la compatibilité entre Lion et skype...
Sur mon MBP actuel je n'ai pas fait la mise a jour vers lion... je susi toujours SL... Est ce que les utilisateurs de MBP 2011 qui ont fait la mise a jour vers lion rencontre des probleme de surchauffe avec skype ?


----------



## Anderssonpaul (23 Août 2011)

Heu les gars j'ai utiliser 5 minutes matlab et mon processeur est monté à 91 ° ...


----------



## sebkulu (23 Août 2011)

Anderssonpaul a dit:


> Heu les gars j'ai utiliser 5 minutes matlab et mon processeur est monté à 91 ° ...



Si par "utilisé 5 minutes matlab", tu entends que tu as lancé un calcul complexe qui prend 5 minutes, moi je dis que t'as envoyé sévèrement du lourd sur ton MBA hein 
Donc 91°, ça m'étonne qu'à moitié 
Pour ainsi dire, ça m'étonne même pas du tout en fait


----------



## Anderssonpaul (24 Août 2011)

sebkulu a dit:


> Si par "utilisé 5 minutes matlab", tu entends que tu as lancé un calcul complexe qui prend 5 minutes, moi je dis que t'as envoyé sévèrement du lourd sur ton MBA hein
> Donc 91°, ça m'étonne qu'à moitié
> Pour ainsi dire, ça m'étonne même pas du tout en fait



Oui du lourd, mais franchement le i5 est assez performant !


----------



## Ellipsis (24 Août 2011)

Moi je lance 15 minutes de streaming, le CPU monte aussitôt à 90° (et plus si affinité, mais je l'éteint avant  )

J'ai presque envie de regretter de ne pas avoir pris un MBP... :mouais:


----------



## sebkulu (24 Août 2011)

Ellipsis a dit:


> Moi je lance 15 minutes de streaming, le CPU monte aussitôt à 90° (et plus si affinité, mais je l'éteint avant  )
> 
> J'ai presque envie de regretter de ne pas avoir pris un MBP... :mouais:


 
Pareil, au bout de 5 minutes de lecture Flash encodé en H264, le CPU grimpe fort (+90°), mais c'est prévu pour, d'où le ventilo qui se met à souffler à 6000rpm, normalement ça doit stabiliser la T° à +/-95° 
M'enfin en tout cas, jusqu'à maintenant, je ne déplore aucun souci matériel lié à la chaleur des composants, juste une gêne à l'utilisation parce que poser ses mains sur un truc dont la surface fait dans les 40°, c'est pas très agréable


----------



## Chococed (24 Août 2011)

Je sais vraiment pas si je vais le vendre mon MBP 2011... 
A la lecture de vos post, j'ai l'impression qu'en lançant une video youtube, ou en passant un appel video sur skype, le MBA devient un avion a réaction et une poele a frire...


----------



## sebkulu (24 Août 2011)

Chococed a dit:


> Je sais vraiment pas si je vais le vendre mon MBP 2011...
> A la lecture de vos post, j'ai l'impression qu'en lançant une video youtube, ou en passant un appel video sur skype, le MBA devient un avion a réaction et une poele a frire...


 
Après tout dépend de ta propension à accepter certains inconvénients par rapport aux avantages qui te sont fournis 

Perso, ça ne me dérange pas plus que cela, dans le sens où l'inertie thermique du radiateur étant petite (vu la taille de celui-ci qui ne doit pas être plus gros qu'une noix de beurre ), dès que le CPU arrête de bosser, ça redescend vite en température ou en bruit 
Pis, j'utilise le MBA le plus souvent sur une table, et non sur mes genoux, donc ça chauffe un peu moins aussi, et ça dérange moins 

Mais dans l'absolu, oui, quand tu décodes de la HD, ou de la vidéo Flash, ou en tout cas dès que tu atteinds + de 25% d'utilisation processeur, ça commence à chauffer, et c'est normal 

Faudrait que je regarde pour te faire une sorte de graphique des T° en fonction de l'utilisation CPU  (bon, ça sera pas précis hein, juste pour donner un ordre de grandeur )


----------



## Chococed (24 Août 2011)

sebkulu a dit:


> Après tout dépend de ta propension à accepter certains inconvénients par rapport aux avantages qui te sont fournis
> 
> Perso, ça ne me dérange pas plus que cela, dans le sens où l'inertie thermique du radiateur étant petite (vu la taille de celui-ci qui ne doit pas être plus gros qu'une noix de beurre ), dès que le CPU arrête de bosser, ça redescend vite en température ou en bruit
> Pis, j'utilise le MBA le plus souvent sur une table, et non sur mes genoux, donc ça chauffe un peu moins aussi, et ça dérange moins
> ...


 
Le graphique se serait sympa ! et la rotation des m'intéresse aussi !
*Surtout avec skype* (utilisation 1h ou 2h de suite) pour comparer avec mon MBP qui ne décolle pas de 2500 tr/min.
Pour le reste mes taches resteront basique donc bon...

Je n'arrête pas de regarder un peu partout, et j'ai l'impression que c'est Lion qui fait surchauffer ces macs !


----------



## sebkulu (24 Août 2011)

Chococed a dit:


> Le graphique se serait sympa ! et la rotation des m'intéresse aussi !
> *Surtout avec skype* (utilisation 1h ou 2h de suite) pour comparer avec mon MBP qui ne décolle pas de 2500 tr/min.
> Pour le reste mes taches resteront basique donc bon...
> 
> Je n'arrête pas de regarder un peu partout, et j'ai l'impression que c'est Lion qui fait surchauffer ces macs !


 
Autant pour la T° je pense que c'est jouable facilement, autant pour les rotations, ça va être plus dur puisque l'inertie de la variation de vitesse de rotation est encore plus grande que l'intertie de la variation de calories dans le dissipateur (normal puisqu'elle en est fonction )
Ca veut dire que si je charge le processeur à (mettons) 25%, il faudrait que j'attende un certain temps avant de faire mon relevé, etc... je sens que ça va me prendre du temps 

Par pas de 5% ça te va? Genre 5-10-15-20-25-etc...?
(maintenant faut que je trouve un soft qui me permette de charger le processeur à hauteur de ce que je demande, genre si je demande 25%, faut qu'il me charge à 25% )


----------



## Chococed (24 Août 2011)

sebkulu a dit:


> Autant pour la T° je pense que c'est jouable facilement, autant pour les rotations, ça va être plus dur puisque l'inertie de la variation de vitesse de rotation est encore plus grande que l'intertie de la variation de calories dans le dissipateur (normal puisqu'elle en est fonction )
> Ca veut dire que si je charge le processeur à (mettons) 25%, il faudrait que j'attende un certain temps avant de faire mon relevé, etc... je sens que ça va me prendre du temps
> 
> Par pas de 5% ça te va? Genre 5-10-15-20-25-etc...?
> (maintenant faut que je trouve un soft qui me permette de charger le processeur à hauteur de ce que je demande, genre si je demande 25%, faut qu'il me charge à 25% )



Je n'en demande pas autant 
Juste si quant tu utilise skype en conversation video pendant un petit moment, tout en faisant du surf basique sur safari, est ce que ton macbook se transforme en avion a réaction (6000 tr/min) le processeur monte a 90°c. Ou bien reste-il "normal" (2500/3000 et temperature 60 °c environ) ?

Merci


----------



## sebkulu (24 Août 2011)

Chococed a dit:


> Je n'en demande pas autant
> Juste si quant tu utilise skype en conversation video pendant un petit moment, tout en faisant du surf basique sur safari, est ce que ton macbook se transforme en avion a réaction (6000 tr/min) le processeur monte a 90°c. Ou bien reste-il "normal" (2500/3000 et temperature 60 °c environ) ?
> 
> Merci



Aaaaahhhhh, ok, moi je pensais que tu voulais un graphique des T° et Rotations, en fonction de la charge processeur 

Bah je vais te dire ça de suite 

Je télécharge Skype, et j'appelle ma mère  (bah oui, quoi de mieux qu'une maman pour vous parler de tout et de rien pendant 3h au téléphone hein?  )


----------



## Chococed (24 Août 2011)

sebkulu a dit:


> Aaaaahhhhh, ok, moi je pensais que tu voulais un graphique des T° et Rotations, en fonction de la charge processeur
> 
> Bah je vais te dire ça de suite
> 
> Je télécharge Skype, et j'appelle ma mère  (bah oui, quoi de mieux qu'une maman pour vous parler de tout et de rien pendant 3h au téléphone hein?  )



Tout a fait !!! merci !


----------



## sebkulu (24 Août 2011)

Chococed a dit:


> Tout a fait !!! merci !



Bah, ça fait 10 minutes là, et la T° oscille autour de 65°, et le ventilo ne s'emballe pas 

Bon, on va relativiser quand même, parce que de une, la T° chez moi est actuellement de 21° à comparer à sûrement des 28-29 chez les gens qui testaient pendant les 2 semaines dernières 
De plus, j'ai fait une conversation Audio et non Vidéo, du coup, faudra que je recommence en conversation Vidéo pour voir ce que ça donne


----------



## Chococed (24 Août 2011)

sebkulu a dit:


> Bah, ça fait 10 minutes là, et la T° oscille autour de 65°, et le ventilo ne s'emballe pas
> 
> Bon, on va relativiser quand même, parce que de une, la T° chez moi est actuellement de 21° à comparer à sûrement des 28-29 chez les gens qui testaient pendant les 2 semaines dernières
> De plus, j'ai fait une conversation Audio et non Vidéo, du coup, faudra que je recommence en conversation Vidéo pour voir ce que ça donne



Oui c'est surtout la video qui m'intéresse lol
moi ça fait une heure là, en conversation video, avec mon MBP 2011, temperature 70, ventilo 2800


----------



## sebkulu (24 Août 2011)

Chococed a dit:


> Oui c'est surtout la video qui m'intéresse lol
> moi ça fait une heure là, en conversation video, avec mon MBP 2011, temperature 70, ventilo 2800



J'avoue avoir perdu la motivation d'appeler ma mère en vidéo après avoir fini de manger


----------



## Chococed (24 Août 2011)

Ba si demain tu trouve la motivation de faire une petite conversation video se serait sympa pour me tenir au courant ! A moins que quelqu'un d'autre n'ai deja fait le test


----------



## Ellipsis (25 Août 2011)

Perso, 30 minutes de Skype + Safari (resté ouvert sur Google) pendant que l'ordi est en charge est c'est l'avion à réaction....  :mouais:

Y a-t-il un moyen de changer ça ??? Parce que sinon je demande à Apple de me l'échanger contre un Pro qui ne chauffe pas (ou peu) 

Par contre, moi la température ne se stabilise pas à 90/95° comme elle devrait (d'après toi le faire), hier j'étais à 103° en 6 ou 7 minutes... Déçue !


----------



## draoug (25 Août 2011)

Ellipsis a dit:


> Perso, 30 minutes de Skype + Safari (resté ouvert sur Google) pendant que l'ordi est en charge est c'est l'avion à réaction....  :mouais:
> 
> Y a-t-il un moyen de changer ça ??? Parce que sinon je demande à Apple de me l'échanger contre un Pro qui ne chauffe pas (ou peu)
> 
> Par contre, moi la température ne se stabilise pas à 90/95° comme elle devrait (d'après toi le faire), hier j'étais à 103° en 6 ou 7 minutes... Déçue !


Tu précises "pendant que l'ordi est en charge" parce que ça ne chauffe pas autant lorsqu'il n'est pas en charge ? Ou alors ça ne change rien ?


----------



## Chococed (25 Août 2011)

Ellipsis a dit:


> Perso, 30 minutes de Skype + Safari (resté ouvert sur Google) pendant que l'ordi est en charge est c'est l'avion à réaction....  :mouais:
> 
> Y a-t-il un moyen de changer ça ??? Parce que sinon je demande à Apple de me l'échanger contre un Pro qui ne chauffe pas (ou peu)
> 
> Par contre, moi la température ne se stabilise pas à 90/95° comme elle devrait (d'après toi le faire), hier j'étais à 103° en 6 ou 7 minutes... Déçue !



C'est quel modèle que tu as ?

103 °c c'est hallucinant quant même, quant je vois qu'avec le mien je ne monte pas a plus de 80 °C avec skype, safari (facebook), et petite retouche photo lightroom en meme temps...

Bon ben je crois que je vais rester sur mon MBP en attendant, et sur SL et attendre qu'il y ai une vrai mise a jour de Lion... Parce qu'avoir un avion a réaction trés peu pour moi...sauf si vous connaissez un équivalent a skype qui n'affole pas l'ordi...


----------



## Zantho (25 Août 2011)

Je dois recevoir le miens demain normalement MBA 13 4go 1,7ghz et ca m'inquiète un peu tout ca... moi qui pensais qu'on ne pouvait pas faire pire qu'avec un macbook blanc (2.4ghz 2go 2008) qui decolle a la moindre video en flash ou session webcam quelque soit le soft, j'espère que je ne serais pas decu, le fait qu'il soit chaud a la limite, mais le bruit !!


----------



## Chococed (25 Août 2011)

Zantho a dit:


> Jle fait qu'il soit chaud a la limite, mais le bruit !!



Pareil que toi, la chaleur ne me derange pas mais les ventilos non merci


----------



## sebkulu (25 Août 2011)

draoug a dit:


> Tu précises "pendant que l'ordi est en charge" parce que ça ne chauffe pas autant lorsqu'il n'est pas en charge ? Ou alors ça ne change rien ?


 
Ah ben quand il n'est pas en charge, non ça va, le CPU escille chez moi entre 54° et 62° 




Chococed a dit:


> C'est quel modèle que tu as ?
> 
> 103 °c c'est hallucinant quant même, quant je vois qu'avec le mien je ne monte pas a plus de 80 °C avec skype, safari (facebook), et petite retouche photo lightroom en meme temps...
> 
> Bon ben je crois que je vais rester sur mon MBP en attendant, et sur SL et attendre qu'il y ai une vrai mise a jour de Lion... Parce qu'avoir un avion a réaction trés peu pour moi...sauf si vous connaissez un équivalent a skype qui n'affole pas l'ordi...


 
Bah... 103° ça peut paraître beaucoup, après faut voir les spécifiactions du matos qu'il y a autour du proco, parce que à cette T°, le processeur il tient, y'a pas de problème par rapport à ça, ce qui est plus inquétiant, c'est la T° de fonte des soudures sur la Carte Mère, qui, elle, est généralement de 120°.
Perso, j'avais une fois fait dépasser les 120° à un de mes processeurs Watercoolés (problème de pompe qui n'avait pas démarré ), et j'ai eu des soucis de soudure au niveau des transistors de l'étage d'alimentation du processeur (donc sur la carte mère).
Le proco quant à lui n'était pas du tout touché, il est reparti comme si de rien n'était, par contre la carte mère elle a pris une retraite bien méritée 


@Ellipsis: Tu peux nous dire ce qui tournait EXACTEMENT sur ton Mac à ce moment là s'il-te-plait?


----------



## Chococed (25 Août 2011)

sebkulu a dit:


> Ah ben quand il n'est pas en charge, non ça va, le CPU escille chez moi entre 54° et 62°
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça reste quant même très chaud  comparé a mon MBP... Je suis vraiment attité par le MBA 11" 2011, surtout pour son coté mobile, mais si quant je lance skype je me retrouve avec le même résultat qu'avec mon ancien macbook de 2008, autant rester sur le MBP...

Il me reste encore un jour avant de décider (vente du MBP samedi et dans la foulé directe l'apple store de montpellier pour acheter le MBA), mais j'ai l'impresion que pas mal de personne son dèçu de la chauffe et du bruit de ces nouveaux MBA... J'attends d'autre témoigganages qui puissent me permettre de finaliser mon choix... Mais pour le moment mon MBP garde l'avantage


----------



## kolbek (25 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Bon moi je suis dans le cas du "il va me falloir moins de 3 jours pour craquer pour un MBA 13''"... Mais ce n'est pas à ce sujet que j'interviens.

Je suis avec un macbook de 2006 et je voulais simplement vous dire que certaines de vos constatations sont les même sur le MB 2006, à savoir :

- WIFI à fond (un DL à 1.0 Mo/s par exemple pendant 30 min) ça souffle, ça chauffe !
- Une page web en flash (ou un petit jeu ou un youtube) ça souffle et ça chauffe également !
- Un Unzip ou un Unrar de 3 Go pareil...

Bref, faut il en conclure que c'est le MBA ? Pas sur... 

Par contre je ne sais plus me rappeler si j'ai ca depuis que je suis passé à Lion ou pas.

Une chose est sure, je n'avais pas ça avec Skype avant le passage à Lion, et je n'ai pas utilisé Skype depuis... Du coup ce soir je lance Skype et je vous tiens au courant. Au moins au saura si c'est du à Lion 

PS : Du coup j'ai une question, quand vous dites 65°C, 80°C ?? C'est la température interne ? Ou la coque alu est a cette T° ? Car moi je l'utiliser toujours sur mes genoux, j'ai pas envie de finir en jambon grillé...

*EDIT :* Question à la con, est-ce que quelqu'un aurait mis un Windows en bootcamp et effectué ce genre de taches pour voir si c'est plus côté OS qu'il y a un problème ou plus la "morphologie" du MBA qui est en cause ?


----------



## Larme (25 Août 2011)

Ils parlent de la température interne relevée par les sondes 
Ils n'ont pas posé de thermomètre sur leur Mac :°)


----------



## Alias (25 Août 2011)

J'avais fait des tests dans un AS sur un MBA 2010 et vu la soufflerie, j'ai pris un MBP 2011.
Mais celui chauffe qd même pas mal avec Skype (i5 2,3GHz RAM 4Go).
Pour le reste ça ne chauffe pas tellement et je n'entends pas les ventilos.


----------



## Ellipsis (25 Août 2011)

Quand l'ordi est monté à 103° je venais (environ 5 minutes avant), de lancer un épisode de Friends en streaming, via Megavideo (et non ne me dites pas_ bouuhhh c'est mal !,_ je possède les DVD  )

Le rétro éclairage du clavier était coupé, la luminosité réglée à moitié, et l'ordi n'était pas en charge (oui, il chauffe plus lorsqu'il est en charge qu'autrement :mouais

Rien d'autre que cette page internet n'était allumé en même temps.

Je précise que l'ordi était posé sur un BD (suffisamment large) posée sur mes genoux. 

Vous autres n'obtenez pas ça ?? Avec le même ordi que le mien ? (histoire de savoir si je le renvoie à Apple ou pas, et si je l'échange contre un MBP qui semble moins chauffe ou pas)


----------



## Anderssonpaul (25 Août 2011)

En streaming megavideos , j'ai 91 sur ma couette . Sinon 71 sur un table en bois .


----------



## kolbek (25 Août 2011)

Bon désolé, j'ai pas d'amis sur Skype pour vous faire le test avec mon Macbook 2006 et Lion...


----------



## Anderssonpaul (25 Août 2011)

Le gars, vous n'imaginez pas l'opportunité que vous avez ! Si on veut une nouvelle machine il suffit de faire tourner skype pendant une nuit ... Le lendemain la carte mère est cramé => Et vlan en garantie .

Ne me dite pas merci


----------



## kolbek (25 Août 2011)

Faites vos sauvegardes avant


----------



## Ellipsis (25 Août 2011)

Anderssonpaul a dit:


> En streaming megavideos , j'ai 91 sur ma couette . Sinon 71 sur un table en bois .



Et combien as-tu en rpm ?? Je tourne à 6500 rpm pour les mêmes températures, et je cherche à savoir si c'est normal 

Bonne soirée !


----------



## Anderssonpaul (25 Août 2011)

C'est pas le cpu qui compte il y a aussi d'autres éléments ... 
Sinon ça me parait normal .


----------



## Chococed (25 Août 2011)

Bon ben finalement je vais garder mon MBP 

Tant pis...


----------



## shenrone (25 Août 2011)

On peut synthétiser ce qui ressort de ce long post, svp?


----------



## MaxSolonik (25 Août 2011)

Anderssonpaul a dit:


> Le gars, vous n'imaginez pas l'opportunité que vous avez ! Si on veut une nouvelle machine il suffit de faire tourner skype pendant une nuit ... Le lendemain la carte mère est cramé => Et vlan en garantie .
> 
> Ne me dite pas merci



  j'espère que c'était juste un défaut de la carte mère, sinon dans 6 mois je ferais pareil pour avoir un MBA neuf


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Août 2011)

shenrone a dit:


> On peut synthétiser ce qui ressort de ce long post, svp?


 

Comme tout ce qui est Sandy Bridge, quand on tire dedans, ça chauffe... Qui dit chauffe dit ventilation et qui dit ventilation dit bruit. 

Skype en vidéo et la lecture de certains fichiers vidéos HD ou plus sont les principales sources de chauffe très importante.


----------



## draoug (26 Août 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Comme tout ce qui est Sandy Bridge, quand on tire dedans, ça chauffe... Qui dit chauffe dit ventilation et qui dit ventilation dit bruit.
> 
> Skype en vidéo et la lecture de certains fichiers vidéos HD ou plus sont les principales sources de chauffe très importante.


Ce qui est étonnant, c'est que certains possesseurs de MBP 2011 affirment que leur portable ne souffle pas en restant 2h sur Skype.

A partir de là, peut-on savoir si cela vient de Lion ou de la coque plus réduite du MBA ? Si un possesseur de MPB 13' 2011 avec Lion passe par là et qu'il peut tester Skype, ça serait cool


----------



## Zantho (26 Août 2011)

voila !! il est arrivé ce matin ! et c'est une merveille !!! 

j'ai skypé avec moi meme tout a l'heure, il est vrai qu'il chauffe, on ressent moins la température avec le air qu'avec un MB blanc, bref les ventillos se font malheureusement entendre mais bon a 70c° c'est normale ! je crois que c'est ma seule déception... j'ai regarder une video en 1080p sur youtube aussi mais ça va on ne l'entend pas ! a vrai dire ce qui a le plus consommé est iphoto, j'ai importé 800 photos d'un coup, il est monté a 90c°, ventilos a 6500tr et des poussières mais bon malgré tout pour l'instant j'en suis satisfait, et étant habitué a la soufflerie, meme si c'est ce qui magacait tout le temps avec mon mb blanc pour ça j'ai pas vraiment l'impression d'avoir changé de machine... mais bon la rapidité, la légèreté, ce magnifique clavier et cette finesse excuse ce défaut


----------



## Chococed (26 Août 2011)

draoug a dit:


> Ce qui est étonnant, c'est que certains possesseurs de MBP 2011 affirment que leur portable ne souffle pas en restant 2h sur Skype.
> 
> A partir de là, peut-on savoir si cela vient de Lion ou de la coque plus réduite du MBA ? Si un possesseur de MPB 13' 2011 avec Lion passe par là et qu'il peut tester Skype, ça serait cool



C'est mon cas. Mon MBP ne se fait pas entendre et reste a 2500/3000 rpm. C'est ce qui m'a fait garder mon MBP


----------



## sebkulu (26 Août 2011)

Chococed a dit:


> C'est mon cas. Mon MBP ne se fait pas entendre et reste a 2500/3000 rpm. C'est ce qui m'a fait garder mon MBP



Moi honnêtement, vu ce que je fais de ma machine, le peu de fois où elle se fait entendre ne me dérange pas tant que ça 
Machine principale, donc un peu de tout et de rien à la fois, du MP3, du Net, des Widgets, des conneries, de la lecture Vidéo, etc...
Pour le peu de fois où je fais des trucs un peu plus sérieux avec, le ventilo se met à tourner fort, c'est vrai, et le boîtier chauffe pas mal, mais c'est signe de bonne dissipation des calories, bref, moi ça me va 

Mais je peux comprendre que ça rebute ceux qui ont une utilisation plus intensive de la leur 
Dans ce cadre là, c'est de toute façon le Pro qui est plus indiqué, d'où la gamme Pro justement, la gamme Air étant vraiment destinée à l'ultra portabilité  ... avec les inconvénients qui l'accompagnent justement


----------



## Joachim du Balay (26 Août 2011)

bon, faudrait changer le titre du topic, parce qu'apparemment, que le MBA chauffe, ce n'est pas une légende...:rateau:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Août 2011)

draoug a dit:


> Ce qui est étonnant, c'est que certains possesseurs de MBP 2011 affirment que leur portable ne souffle pas en restant 2h sur Skype.
> 
> A partir de là, peut-on savoir si cela vient de Lion ou de la coque plus réduite du MBA ? Si un possesseur de MPB 13' 2011 avec Lion passe par là et qu'il peut tester Skype, ça serait cool


 
erreur


----------



## Siciliano (26 Août 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,

Possesseur de MBA 13" i7.
J'ai fais un test sur skype en vidéo et je dépasse pas les 4500 tr/min, ainsi que les 80 degrés. Ça reste stable avec cette température et cette ventilation. Avec safari d'ouvert et iTunes. Tout ça posé sur moi.  

Je trouve que 4500 tr/min, tu l'entends pas du tout tourner. Surtout si t'entends le sifflement du micro de l'autre personne par les enceintes et que tu l'entends parler également. 

Donc pour moi, je trouve que c'est bon


----------



## draoug (26 Août 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> erreur


Comment ça ? ^^


----------



## Bestware1979 (27 Août 2011)

Siciliano a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Possesseur de MBA 13" i7.
> J'ai fais un test sur skype en vidéo et je dépasse pas les 4500 tr/min, ainsi que les 80 degrés. Ça reste stable avec cette température et cette ventilation. Avec safari d'ouvert et iTunes. Tout ça posé sur moi.
> ...




Est ce que le I7 chaufferait moins que le I5 pour ce type d'usage??


----------



## Siciliano (27 Août 2011)

Bestware1979 a dit:


> Est ce que le I7 chaufferait moins que le I5 pour ce type d'usage??



Je ne sais point. Pas déçu d'avoir pris le i7 en tout cas


----------



## Anderssonpaul (27 Août 2011)

Je pense que le i7 chauffe globalement plus.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (27 Août 2011)

draoug a dit:


> Comment ça ? ^^



Je me suis trompé dans mon message. Erreur de post de ma part. Rien à voir avec le sujet en cours.


----------



## Bbksoft (11 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai un MBA-13-i5 de 2011 et régulièrement, même en utilisation bureautique se met a chauffer fortement...
Il est en 10.8.2 
Avez-vous une idée ???


----------



## Ptidd (14 Février 2013)

Le mien ne chauffe pas et les ventilos sont inaudibles. Regarde si un processus n'utilise pas une grande partie des ressources de ton processeur. Des fois une app plantés reste en tache de fond.


----------

